# Breeder in the South - Recommendations?



## GAGirl

I've been researching breeders for months now and finally decided to go with Acura Cockapoos but read some of their reviews and now I'm not so sure.

I searched the forums and saw that some members, 2 I think, have purchased from them with no issues, but I'm still not 100% sold. 

I see that some of you went with Sugar & Spice but to be honest their prices are little more than I'd like to spend, so now I'm back to square one and feeling completely overwhelmed.


----------



## TombRaider

*Breeder in the South*

Hi GAGirl! I'm having the same concern, have you decided which breeder to go with? I've visited Acura's Facebook page and past clients seem very happy. I like that he docks the tails and chips his dogs...


----------



## SemperFi Teacher

Hello, 

I live in Ga as well and I'm really considering the breeder that you've mentioned. I've been also looking at other breeder and I'm having a hard time deciding.


----------



## TombRaider

I've also ran across the breeder Sherryscockapoos. Her price is a few hundred dollars less....she is also in GA. Are you familiar with this breeder?


----------



## SemperFi Teacher

TombRaider said:


> I've also ran across the breeder Sherryscockapoos. Her price is a few hundred dollars less....she is also in GA. Are you familiar with this breeder?


Hi TombRaider, 

Sherry's cockapoos was/is on my list as well. I check her page everyday for her upcoming litter but nothing so far. I recently move to Ga because of the military but I read some of her Facebook post and people seems pleased with her services and puppies. I'm so confused as to what breeder to go with. Have you narrowed down your search?


----------



## TombRaider

*Breeder in the South*

Hey SemperFi Teacher

I think I am going to go with Sherryscockapoos. I live in NC, Acura is closer but Sherry's prices are more reasonable, it's about a $500 price difference. I've emailed her but I haven't received a response yet...her website doesn't mention when they are expecting a litter. Did you notice that they breed cocker spaniel/poodle and cockapoo/cockapoo? I have questions about that.


----------



## TombRaider

SemperFi Teacher,

I just though about this as I was reading some of the blogs. I didn't see anything on the Sherryscockapoo website about her testing her dogs for PRA/PRCD, CERF. I don't know how important this is...I'm going to do some research.


----------



## Alittlepoo

Hello,

I would like to mention the breeder I got my little Sophie from, I was very pleased. When I began looking for a cockapoo last spring, I had no idea where to start and no recommendation from anyone. I searched the internet and found a few breeders including the ones you have mentioned. I live in Maryland and there was nothing near me. 

I found a breeder in Blacksburg VA, about 4 hours away. Puff n Stuff Cockapoos is the breeder, Dr. Kelly Burdette DVM. She owns a veterinary and has been raising Cockapoos since 1988. Her pups are born at her veterinary and kept there with their mom until they are ready to be weaned. The clinic is open 24 hours so the pups have someone near at all times.

Her kennel at her home is amazing, very clean and her dogs are well kept. I was impressed with her setup and her knowledge of her dogs. She also breeds goldendoodles. I will add that Kelly can be a bit slow to reply to emails, you may call her as well. Her prices are 1200.00 for males and 1400.00 for females, she has a few pups ready to go now I believe and a new litter as well. Our pup is awesome, we love her so much. Sophie is 8 months old now and I would love to talk my husband into a second pup within the year. I wouldn't hesitate to go to Kelly again for another Cockapoo.


----------



## Alittlepoo

This is our little nut, Sophie


----------



## SemperFi Teacher

TombRaider said:


> Hey SemperFi Teacher
> 
> I think I am going to go with Sherryscockapoos. I live in NC, Acura is closer but Sherry's prices are more reasonable, it's about a $500 price difference. I've emailed her but I haven't received a response yet...her website doesn't mention when they are expecting a litter. Did you notice that they breed cocker spaniel/poodle and cockapoo/cockapoo? I have questions about that.


Hi TombRaider, 

I went ahead and decided to get my pup from Acura. I'm happy with my decision and out of everyone I contacted she was very helpful.


----------



## TombRaider

SemperFi Teacher,

Im so excited for you  Post a pic of your baby when you get a chance. I would love to see him/her.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher

TombRaider said:


> SemperFi Teacher,
> 
> Im so excited for you  Post a pic of your baby when you get a chance. I would love to see him/her.


I will post pics. I'm excited and now I'm buying supplies because pick up date is in Feb. I did check out Sherry's website and as of today she has two litters that will be due soon.


----------

